# Blackeye Two Helmkamera mit Canon MV6i MC DV Camcorder JETZT BEI EBAY NOCH 1 STUNDE



## Damone (3. Mai 2008)

*Jetzt bei eBay und nur noch 1 Stunde*


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...MESE:IT&ih=018
*
BLACKEYE TWO Helmkamera*

Die BLACKEYE TWO ist eine der hochwertigsten Helmkameras auf dem Markt.
Sie bietet modernste Videoelektronik für beste Videoaufnahmen.
Chip Auflösung:
512 x 582 pixel (420TVL)
Video Aufzeichnungsauflösung:
bis zu 720 x 576 Pixel mit PAL Mini DV
Camcorder (Europäischer Standard)
Weitwinkel: 92°
Empfindlichkeit: 0.5 Lux
Integriertes Mikrofon
Wasserresistent
Neupreis: ca. 200 EUR

Info: www.blackeyeusa.com

*Für beste Aufnahmequalität in Verbindung mit einem Canon Digital Camcorder

Canon MV6i MC DV Camcorder*

*Highlights*
· 10fach optischer/400facher Digitalzoom
· Elektronischer Bildstabilisator
· 2,0"-TFT-LCD-Farbmonitor
· Audio-System digital Stereo mit Mikrofon- und Kopfhörerbuchse
· Direct Print Funktion
*
Technische Details*

· Abmessungen (BxHxT) (mm): 49 x 106 x 89
· Aufnahmesystem: Mini DV
· Batterie: Li-Ionen Akku
· Besonderheiten: Fileter Set FS28-U;Telekonverter TL-28;Weitwinkelkonverter WD-28
· Bildschirmauflösung (Pixel): 130.000
· Bildschirmgröße (Zoll): 2
· Bildsensor: 1/6
· Bildstabilisator: Elektronisch
· Brennweite (Kleinbild) (mm): 48 - 480
· Brennweite (mm): 2.5 - 25
· Digital Stereo (PCM): Ja
· Digital-Effekte: Ja
· Fernbedienung: Ja
· Filtergewinde (mm): 28
· Fokussierung: Autofocus;Manuell
· Foto-Auflösung: 1280 x 960
· Fotofunktion (Capturing): Ja
· Gegenlichtkompensation: Ja
· Geräteart: Digital Camcorder
· Gewicht (g): 380
· AV-In: Ja
· AV-Out: Ja
· DV-In: Ja
· DV-Out: Ja
· Kopfhörer: Ja
· LP-Aufnahme: Ja
· Lichtstärke min.: 0
· Manuelle Belichtungszeit (s): 1/2 - 1/2000
· Manuelle Blende: 1.8
· Mikrofon: Stereo
· Mikrofoneingang: Ja
· NAT & PAT: Ja
· Naheinstellgrenze (mm): 10
· Nightmodus: Ja
· S-Video-Out: Ja
· Selbstauslöser: Ja
· Speichermedium: MultiMedia Karte;SecureDigital Karte
· Sucherauflösung (Pixel): 113.000
· Suchergröße (Zoll): 0.5
· Suchertyp: Farbe
· USB: Ja
· Neupreis: ca. 1000 EUR

*Die BLACKEYE TWO ist neu (noch nie benutzt).
Der Canon MV6i MC DV Camcorder wurde nur selten genutzt und ist daher in einem sehr guten Zustand.*

*Lieferumfang:
*
Komplettes BLACKEYE SET mit Helmkamera aus einem flexiblem Polyuhrethan -Gehäuse, Batterie Packet 8 AA Batterien erzeugen ausreichend Strom für 10-15 Stunden Betrieb, zwei unterschiedlichen Kopfbändern, 3 Helmadapter für einen perfekten Sitz, Bedienungsanleitung.
Canon MV6i MC DV Camcorder, 3 Akkus, Netzteil mit Ladegerät, Autoladegerät, eine miniDV Kassette, FireWire Kabel, Bedienungsanleitung.

*Es wird nur noch ein AV Kabel benötigt!*

Bei Interesse schicke ich euch gerne noch mehr Bilder zu.
Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung 015774715686 oder [email protected]


----------

